# CPOs after December 31 lose lifetime Supercharging



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

A few days ago a Tesla removed all references to Supercharging from their CPO site.

Many were thinking,including myself, that means Tesla is removing Free lifetime Supercharging for CPOs and moving their fleet of used cars to the new credit system.

Today I received positive confirmation from a CPO specialist this is indeed the case.

Private sales of used cars are grandfathered however.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815366627755773952


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I wish Elon would respond to your tweets about the future of the supercharger fees. They probably will post something on the first business day of 2017. They'll need to reveal it to the first customer in the new year.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

OK, so now Tesla extended time to purchase a new vehicle with unlimited supercharger access to January 15th. We have a couple weeks for the details.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

My opinion is irrelevant, because I'm waiting for my Model 3. But I would never take the risk to buy a car with lifetime free charging now.
Mostly since there is a serious possibility that the supercharging power may increase soon to 350 kW or more. Which will probably only be possible with new cars that will pay for supercharging by credits.
Also because we don't know if the price of a non-lifetime car will be lowered and how much. It depends a lot on your situation how much you will be using the superchargers. Provided the battery is big enough for my daily work drives of maximum 400 km, I will only need a supercharger for vacations and longer day trips.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Upgrades to the Supercharger network will happen over time but I have a strong feeling the increase in power will require the new cells and packs.

This means Model 3 should be the first car designed to handle it but Model S and X will get it eventually once they switch over to new cells. I would expect Tesla to update those packs by the end of this year.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

At minimum they'd have to retrofit some parts to get the faster charging working I bet and they probably won't want to do it. Seems to be lots of Model S owners tend to upgrade to the latest and greatest every couple years anyway and getting the new charging will be a big perk. Seems healthy for the car as it gives us little guys the chance to snag them used for around what we'd spend on a new car.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Bit of a correction folks. Seems there was conflicting information given to Tesla teams around the world.

Just received word from high up the chain at Tesla that CPOs are indeed grandfathered with Supercharging if the car originally came with it.

Sorry about the confusion but Tesla started the confusion when they removed all references to Supercharging from the CPO website.

Jon McNeill at Tesla saw my post and clarified the situation when I asked for clarification from Elon.

So, if you're buying a CPO Model S or X MADE before Jan 15 you're good to go.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818457924905353216


----------

